# KDS-R60XBR1 help??



## dillybar (Apr 15, 2010)

WE have owned this thing for just over 5 years and have something go wrong annually. Now it is the power standby light flashing red in incriments of 4. any idea what the issue is ? I sopke with Sony and went through their troublesooting to no avail. This is very frustrating.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What did they tell you to do? A 4x code is a fan stop. The set needs service for a bad fan or bad connection to a fan.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With your particular Model, there has been a Class Action Lawsuit Settlement. The Terms are pretty good and involve a minimal outlay of cash to get a brand new Panel.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

